# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  هل أجد متسعا بينكم

## Blackangel

بعد تجولي بجمال صافحتكم وما رأيته من معلومات حقا قيمة
لها نوراً يشبه ضوء القمر ولها بريق كأنه شعاع الشمس يسقط
على سطح البحر  تتلألأ بجمال أقلامكم الرائعة 
هل أجد متسعا لي بينكم أم أحمل ما تعلمته هنا
وأرحل تاركا بصمة لعلها تكن بصمة خيرا على متصفحكم؟؟

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا بك...بفكرك باحاسيسك بقلمك ..اهلا بك في منتداك..للملائكة بريق دوما ..نتمنى ان تجد في سماء الحصن ميناء وسفينة ..



همسة : الاسود يليق بك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اهلا وسهلا فيك بيناتنا

----------


## Blackangel

*حسان قضاة 
عندما ترسو سفن الحب فلا  أجد إلا سفينتكم أبحر بها عبرا صافحتكم 
التي شدتني إلى عالم ;جميل فكان قراري أجذف  إليكم وأن أرسو
 بين أقلامكم شكرا على الترحيب الجميل  الذي لا يليق 
إلا بشخص  رائع راق لي ترحيبك*

----------


## Blackangel

شكرا على ترحيب العقيق الأحمر

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

أهلا و سهلا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هلا والله يا مليون مرحب   :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Icon30:

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## الوسادة

*

نورت المنتدى ايها الملاك الأسود






المنتدى منتداك و البيت بيتك 



أنت بين أسرتك التانية أسرة طاقمها كلهم مبدعون ومتميزون

نحن بإنتظار تميزك وتألقك

بإسمي و بإسم أسرة الحصن الأردني نقول لك

أهلا وسهلا بك معنا



مع حبي



الوسادة


*

----------


## Blackangel

*ترحيبكم زاد من حبي لهذا المنتدى 

أنتم متميزون في أخلاقكم قبل أعمالكم 

وأقلامكم أنا أفتخر بتواجدي بين أعضاء 

لهم باع طويل بأجمل المواضيع 

أوجه شكري لجميع 

فعلاً سعيد جداً بينكم*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا وسهلا فيك ..

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أهلاً وسهلاً...*
*نتشرف بتواجُدك بيننا و يملؤنا الشَّوق لنرى أين سَنُحَلِّق بِصُحْبَتِك...*
*كل التَّحية والسَّعادة بِك...*
*.. قلعتي أبديَّـــة..*

----------


## &روان&

بنتشرف فيك بالمنتدى

----------

